# iPhone 3gs vs. Sony-Ericsson Vivaz (Kaufentscheidung)



## Mastersound200 (26. April 2010)

Hi,

also kurze Story. Mein Dad wird 60 und er wollte schon immer mal eines von den neuen Wunderdingern  Nun haben wir in der Fam überlegt welches Handy wir im schenken. Da er total begeistert war von meinem iPhone 3g dachten wir ans 3gs, aber dann hat er das Vivaz gesehen und meinte, dass das der Hammer ist (Kamera und so.)
Joah jetzt stehen wir vor dem Rätsel welches Handy 

Kurz was es können MUSS: Tethering, Navigieren, Simlockfrei und nuja den andren Mist wie Börsendaten etc...
Was natürlich ganz klar für das Vivaz spricht ist die Cam, aber nuja... wie siehts mitm Touchscreen aus? Hatte das Handy schon mal einer in der Hand? Wie reagiert die Software etc^^ Und diesmal im Vergleich zum iPhone.

Lg

Mastersound200

PS: Ich weiß, dass das n bissl wie Äpfel mit Sony Ericcson (Birnen) verglichen ist, aber nuja es is ja auch ein Preisunterschied für das Apfellogo


----------



## Iceananas (26. April 2010)

Mir sprechen die Sony Ericsson Geräte nicht wirklich an. Das Vivaz hat wirklich keine Argumente für sich, schon gar nicht gegen ein iPhone. Wenn wirklich eine gute Kamera vonnöten ist, dann das i8910HD von Samsung, als wirklich ernsthafte Alternative. 

Aber ich denke ein 60 Jähriger ist mit einem iPhone bestens bedient, da er sich nicht sonstwie in die Bedienung einsteigen muss und das Schickschnack, was dem iPhone fehlt, wohl auch nicht braucht.

Tethering ist m.a. für das iPhone wieder freigegeben, aber informier dich lieber vorher nochmal.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

Welchen Mobilfunkanbieter hat er denn? Soweit ich weiß würde tmobile nämlich ein nicht-Tmobile-iphone sperren, also wenn man sich das anderweitig ohne Vertrag besorgt.


----------



## fuddles (26. April 2010)

Ich bin sicherlich kein Iphone Fan. Im Gegenteil ich hasse sogar diesen ganzen hype und bla bla mit diesem Teil. 
Ich rate dir aber in dem Fall zum Iphone weil es einfach viel wandlungsfähiger/anpassbarer ist als das Vivaz.
Freie Iphones bekommt man ja auch mit denen man dann Tethering nutzen kann ( Jailbreak ist trotzdem zu empfehlen ). 
Bei einem T-Mobile Iphone musst du für Tethering extra bezahlen. Außerdem mit Simlock.

Klar ist die Cam bedeutend besser beim Vivaz, auch der Bildschirm ist gut, kann aber nicht mit dem Iphone mithalten.  Vivaz etwa so schnell wie 3g. Das 3GS ist ja ein gutes Stück fixer.

Im ganzen ist das Paket Iphone runder obwohl das Gerät unglaublich überteuert ist im P/L gesehen. Wenns nicht aufs Geld ankommt, trotzdem die bessere Wahl.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Welchen Mobilfunkanbieter hat er denn? Soweit ich weiß würde tmobile nämlich ein nicht-Tmobile-iphone sperren, also wenn man sich das anderweitig ohne Vertrag besorgt.



Nein das ist nicht der Fall. Wo haste denn das her  ?

PS: T-Mobile und auch T-Home sind wieder nur Deutsche Telekom


----------



## Iceananas (26. April 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Bei einem T-Mobile Iphone musst du für Tethering extra bezahlen. Außerdem mit Simlock.




Aber nur theoretisch. Ich benutze Tethering sehr oft und mir haben sie noch nie etwas irgendwas in der Rechnung aufgebrummt. Wie sollen sie das auch unterscheiden, die Signale werden vom Handy aus gesendet, also nix mit APN zurückverfolgen.


----------



## fuddles (27. April 2010)

Normal ist das keine Funktion die du mit einem Telekom gebrandeten Gerät ohne manipulation nutzen kannst.
Wie benutzt du das und mit welcher Hardware?


----------



## Iceananas (27. April 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Normal ist das keine Funktion die du mit einem Telekom gebrandeten Gerät ohne manipulation nutzen kannst.
> Wie benutzt du das und mit welcher Hardware?



Ich habe einen seperaten Vertrag bei Tmobile, also nur die SIM, daran wirds vielleicht liegen.

Hardware ist ein Acer neoTouch S200 mit Windows Mobile 6.5.3. Tethering ist im Betriebssystem integriert und man muss nur das Handy per USB oder Bluetooth an den PC anschließen. Mit einem Zusatztool geht auch WLAN Tethering.


----------



## fuddles (28. April 2010)

Ist das zufällig ein web n walk?^^
Weil mit den Datenkarten kannst auch telefonieren.


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. April 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> PS: T-Mobile und auch T-Home sind wieder nur Deutsche Telekom



Nein sie sind Telekom.de 

Mit PDA Net z.B. lässt sich Tethering ohne Jailbreak, Root oder was es da sonst noch gibt benutzen


----------



## Iceananas (28. April 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig ein web n walk?^^
> Weil mit den Datenkarten kannst auch telefonieren.



Das heißt Combi Flat M Friends (Studenten-Tarife und Studenten-Handys | Telekom). Ich hab auf fast alles Flatrate ^^(nutze hauptsächlich D1)


----------



## fuddles (30. April 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Nein sie sind Telekom.de



Was willst du damit sagen? 
T-Online ist ja auch aktuell die Telefonsparte von Telekom und Telefonzellen betreibt die Post und Kabel Deutschland verkauft Entertain Comfort und T-Mobile Kunden telefonieren im C-Netz haha 

T-Mobile und T-Home nun = Deutsche Telekom GmbH

 @Ice
Danke für den Link^^ Aber ich kenne die Tarife auch so 

PS: Hab heute ein wenig am Vivaz rumgespielt.
Holt ihm das Iphone.


----------

